# "young" beef....the ENFORCED kind



## xalphaFx (Mar 24, 2009)

Have a beef calf that was "given" to me as it is "handicapped" ... Its back legs fell off from the knees down. If very comfortable in a pen with straw, grain, and is still on calf milk ~ is gaining weight...   although I know very little about raising beef cattle the woman I rent from has been a beef farmer for 30 years..  Right now it weights about 150 lbs... How much weight does anyone think it can gain without causing pain for the animal? This is kinda a "project" as they were going to have the rendering co. come and get it I offerered to pay what they payed for the animal. It is comfortable and happy at the time but but would like it to be a little bigger before we butcher it~ without causing pain for the animal... would appreciate any opinions. Thanx


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 24, 2009)

How old is it?  Female or male? Castrated?

Welcome btw.

I'm not so much an expert on producing veal meat, but am surprised to hear of keeping a calf with stumpy back legs.  And I'm further surprised to hear that it is being kept this long.  Sounds like the lack of limbs isn't slowing the little bugger down.

I can't say anything further on this, because I would like to see what other people say on this before I put my 2 cents in.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

awww come on wrb go out on a limb.id feed him milk another 60 days if i could an then butcher him.but if he gets uncomfy go ahead an butcher him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 24, 2009)

Personnally, I would put the calf down. 

Having said that veal calves are generally in the 400-450 lbs range. Can your's make it that far? Who knows. All you can do is monitor it for pain and quality of life. 

Is this calf able to get around or does it just lay in it's pen?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 24, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> *Personnally, I would put the calf down. *
> 
> Having said that veal calves are generally in the 400-450 lbs range. Can your's make it that far? Who knows. All you can do is monitor it for pain and quality of life.
> 
> Is this calf able to get around or does it just lay in it's pen?


I was very close to say that, but I was afraid I would start something up that would lead to a heated debate.  I too, wouldn't waste time feeding a calf like that up till slaughter, I'd put it down ASAP.

wyne, I was afraid to go out on a limb because I didn't want to offend xalpha.  But I just hate hearing about raising a calf with no back legs, no means of protecting itself or a real lack of ability to move around.

I mean, the calf may "seem" happy, but what if it is in pain and not giving out the symptoms of it, which is so typical of herbivores.

So yeah I'm with Kitty: if it were me, I'd but a .22 bullet in the forehead without further ado.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 24, 2009)

Also, consider the fact that if that calf isn't using the back legs the muscles will atrophy and there won't be any meat anyway.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 24, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Also, consider the fact that if that calf isn't using the back legs the muscles will atrophy and there won't be any meat anyway.


Exactly, because most of the cuts of meat are around the hind end: sirloin, tip, short sirloin and the round.  Xalpha, what I mean is posted here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=192


----------



## xalphaFx (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmmmmm...
I am so disappointed with the 2nd 1/2 of responses.
Why?... because...  It just seems like such a waste! In answer to if its a steer... no. It is only  3 months old or so  and they wait till they are alot bigger to wean/castrate them.
It can get up and does move around but not as in "exersize".
It does not need to defend itself as it is in a secure stall with straw that is replaced often, so it is not dirty or laying in its waste.It can also be in the sun if it likes and does move itself to the shade or where it feels comfortable.

Thank you for the welcome to the forum.... and~ Im not going to get angry about your comments (unless they are mean..lol) I joined this to get all your opinions.

My feelings so far are.... the calf is going to have to go soon cause I am not stupid and I know it wont be able to support alot of weight.. BUT.. even if the back muscles atrophy, is it bad to try and salvage something off of him?

Thanx to all who replyed.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 24, 2009)

I think most of the farmers are used to making economic decisions in conjunction with the emotional ones.  If you are going to put $$ into feed, feed something that is going to grow properly, rather than starting with a bad case.  We all feel badly when an animal is unsound, but have sadly learned that it is most often better to put down sooner rather than later. Easier on both the emotions and the pocketbook that way.  JMO


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 24, 2009)

A 3 month old calf weighing about 150 pounds isn't thriving unless it's a really small breed.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 24, 2009)

xalphaFx said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm...
> I am so disappointed with the 2nd 1/2 of responses.
> Why?... because...  It just seems like such a waste! In answer to if its a steer... no. It is only  3 months old or so  and they wait till they are alot bigger to wean/castrate them.
> It can get up and does move around but not as in "exersize".
> ...


And opinions you recieved, whether you liked them or not. 

And yes, 150 lbs at 3 months sounds like a thin calf to me...a calf that, pardon my opinion, sounds like it is suffering.  A beef calf at 3 months should weigh around 300 lbs or more (depending on the breed), this calf sounds like it's not doing so well as to be able to give you enough beef for the freezer.  And it sounds like its back legs are already atrophying as we speak, even though it seems like it's gaining weight (more to the fact that it's growing in size, but doesn't sound like it's putting on muscle like a beef calf should).

I'm sorry if you are disappointed with the responses, but like Imissmygirls said, it's just better to put the poor lil' beggar to sleep than put all your efforts into a calf that is not doing well in the first place.  It's best to wipe the slate clean and start over with a couple calves that have all their limbs in place if you really want to learn more about cattle.

Again, JMHO.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have no ideas on how to help or not, but just out of curiousity, how does a calfs back legs just fall off? Pardon me for being ignorant. but when I read that I went WHAA???? lol. good luck with him, sounds like you are trying to figure out the best way to deal with him.
Alicia


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 14, 2009)

xalphaFx said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm...
> I am so disappointed with the 2nd 1/2 of responses.
> Why?... because...  It just seems like such a waste!


Life on a farm isn't 100% waste-free.  Sometimes you have to take a life that isn't going to be a good one.  Bear in mind, when this calf was young, it could move around quite a bit more than it can now, because of it's extra weight.  It's life is being slowly restricted.  Also, 150 pounds for a THREE MONTH OLD?  That is absolutely miniscule.  I raise a small breed of cow and my calves are nearly twice that at that age.  You are WASTING YOUR TIME.  Honestly, it probably won't even pay off, with the amount of food it will eat and the amount of meat it will give you, not to mention the amount of work you are putting into him.  And having to change the straw so frequently.



> In answer to if its a steer... no. It is only  3 months old or so  and they wait till they are alot bigger to wean/castrate them.
> It can get up and does move around but not as in "exersize".
> It does not need to defend itself as it is in a secure stall with straw that is replaced often, so it is not dirty or laying in its waste.It can also be in the sun if it likes and does move itself to the shade or where it feels comfortable.


Well, you're doing well in taking care of it.  My only objection is that little bulls have the instinct to run around, jump, kick, mount cows, cause herds to stampede, all the little things bulls do.  It is has the strong instinct to do so, but it can't fulfill it.  You can't see into a cow's head, you don't know what sort of mental turmoil it's going through, not being able to perform all it's basic instincts.



> Thank you for the welcome to the forum.... and~ Im not going to get angry about your comments (unless they are mean..lol) I joined this to get all your opinions.
> 
> My feelings so far are.... the calf is going to have to go soon cause I am not stupid and I know it wont be able to support alot of weight.. BUT.. even if the back muscles atrophy, is it bad to try and salvage something off of him?
> 
> Thanx to all who replyed.


If the calf has to go so soon, let's say, 200 pounds live weight, take off viscera, 140 pounds of meat, bone-in.  Bone-out, you'd be lucky to get 100 pounds of meat.  Just add up all your costs to keep this calf alive and then you can see if it's worth it.

I would honestly have put the calf down long ago.  You may get something, but the calf had to endure a boring lifetime of not being able to perform it's own basic instincts:  Running free and kicking up it's nonexistent heels.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 14, 2009)

The OP hasn't posted since 3/24/2009 so with that in mind, I don't think anymore opinions are needed.

xalphaFx-If you wish to update us, please feel free to open a new thread.

With that I'm closing this thread.


----------

